# Cyclic shifts and Per specials



## Sakarie (Dec 21, 2010)

Right now I'm trying to find and right down speed optimized corner three cycles, with UBR as buffer.

What I've noticed is that the worst cases are what Beyer/Hardwick calls Per Special and the Cyclic Shifts. If we corporate, could we find algorithms (not necessarily easy commutators) for them? There are a total of 16 possible Per Special, 6 with fixed buffer, and 48 (?) possible Cyclic shifts, 18 with fixed buffer. What algorithms do you use? (I don't know if these are the "real" name, but the only name I've heard.)

For Per Special I use the "school example":
UBR-DFR-UFL: U' R2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2
UBR-DBL-UFL: B2 U' L2 U L2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 U
UBR-DFR-DBL: B2 D' R2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 D
and the inverses of those.

I don't find them good enough, except for maybe the first one.

For cyclic shifts I use this:
UBR-RFU-BUL: L F' U2 F L' F' L U2 L' F

but changing L, F and U to what matches. What I don't do, for some reason, is cuberotating more than x', and if I do 
UBR-RFU-FRD: B' D R2 D' B D B' R2 B D'
I really do the B-moves. I can't find another explanation (to why I don't do y alg y') than that I don't want to change to another "almost good enough alg". But what possibilities are there?


----------



## Tomas1988 (Dec 21, 2010)

I use...

UBR-DFR-UFL: L' U2 R U2 L U2 L' U2 R' U2 L U2
UBR-DBL-UFL: U2 R' U2 L U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U2 R
UBR-DFR-DBL: x2 U2 L' U2 R U2 L U2 L' U2 R' U2 L

but are my worst algs... so i'm in the same place than you


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2010)

UBR-DFR-UFL: U' R' F' R2 F R U2 R' F' R2 F R U'

UBR-DFR-DBL: R' U R2 U' R' D2 R U R' D2 R' U' R

UBR-RFU-BUL: y R' U' R' F' R2 F R U R' F' R2 F R2


----------



## Egide (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey sakarie for this case l execute it like this; ( B2 with my ring finger)

UBR-RFU-BUL : r2B2rU2r'B2rU2r

really fast once you do it a couple of times


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 22, 2010)

Tissycuber said:


> Hey sakarie for this case l execute it like this; ( B2 with my ring finger)
> 
> UBR-RFU-BUL : r2B2rU2r'B2rU2r
> 
> really fast once you do it a couple of times


 
That's just almost what we're looking for. Your cycle is UBR-FUR-BUL, which isn't as complicated as UBR-RFU-BUL.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 22, 2010)

Is UBR - DLF - UFL a Per special? I was never able to categorize that one.


----------



## Simboubou (Dec 22, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Is UBR - DLF - UFL a Per special? I was never able to categorize that one.



I'd say it's a column.

I had been using 3OP for a long time, so I often solve columns and Per special with one setup followed by something like : (R'FRF')3 U2 (R'FRF')3 U2


----------



## LarsN (Dec 22, 2010)

Simboubou said:


> I'd say it's a column.
> 
> I had been using 3OP for a long time, so I often solve columns and Per special with one setup followed by something like : (R'FRF')3 U2 (R'FRF')3 U2


 
Yes, I solve Per specials with a setup to the case I mentioned and solve it like: (R2 D R2 D' R2 U2)*2


----------



## riffz (Dec 22, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Is UBR - DLF - UFL a Per special? I was never able to categorize that one.





Simboubou said:


> I'd say it's a column.


 
Correct.


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 23, 2011)

The Per Specials I finally chose was

U (l' U' R2 U l, U2) U'
X' U (l U R2 U' l', U2) U' X
U (r' U' L2 U r, U2) U'

and their inverses. Now I have to choose cyclic shifts.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 23, 2011)

I know I've mentioned these before, but for the two D-layer Per Specials I think Daniel's algs are tough to beat in terms of speed of execution.

UBR-DFR-DBL: U l2 U' l2 U' R2 U l2 U l2 U' R2 
UBR-DBL-DFR: R2 U l2 U' l2 U' R2 U l2 U l2 U'


----------



## poller (Jan 28, 2011)

how you leranred the special and cyclic shifts?

ur tried to get fast technikes to find them or ur learned case for cas? or may you learnd some and setting up for this learned?


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 28, 2011)

poller said:


> how you leranred the special and cyclic shifts?
> 
> ur tried to get fast technikes to find them or ur learned case for cas? or may you learnd some and setting up for this learned?


 
1. First step, make an effort spelling better next time. No one's perfect, but you're barely readable.

2. Like any commutator, you start by learning to identify the case, and then learn how to intuitively solve them. When you become faster, you might want to learn different algorithms for every singel case.


----------



## poller (Jan 28, 2011)

im sorry, for my english, il try to be more readable in the future.

thanks a lot for this hint, il hope to get is now in my head


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Poller, have a look at this; all possible comutators decsribed with great detail:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?12268-BH-Tutorial


----------

